# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cát Bà điểm đến giải nhiệt hấp dẫn cho hè này, với những bãi tắm sôi động có bờ biển xanh mát mắt và lộng gió, đến Cát Bà để tận hưởng cái nắng gió biển diệu nhẹ, thả mình thư giãn trên những bãi tắm nằm dưới thung lũng, khám phá khu rừng, dòng sông, con suối và những hang động. Bạn cũng có thể tham gia lặn biển tại vùng vịnh Lan Hạ để ngắm nhìn những rặng san hô và những đàn cá nhỏ nhiều màu sắc, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức những món ăn tươi ngon của vùng đất này. 

Hay đến với đảo ngọc Côn Đảo ngắm nhìn bãi đá Trắng, Mũi Cá Mập, cảng Bến Đầm, Hòn Bà, núi Thánh Giá... Viếng Chùa Núi Một ngắm nhìn quang cảnh Côn Đảo từ trên cao, ghé đến tham quan hàng loạt các di tích lịch sử trên đảo như Dinh Chúa Đảo, Trại Phú Hải, Chuồng cọp Pháp, Mĩ… Thật thú vị nhỉ!!


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Đảo Ngọc Cát Bà
*

Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêmGiá tour: 3.500.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 20/6, 04,18/7

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vietravel 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Côn Đảo Huyền Thoại*

Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêmGiá tour: 6.780.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 04,06,11,13,18,20,25,27/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY TST TOURIST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Bangkok-Pattaya-Chao Phraya*

Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêmGiá tour: 7.300.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành:02,04,09,11,16,18,23/07

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Du Lịch & Mua SắmTour Singapore - Đảo Quốc Sư Tử*

Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêmGiá tour: 8.595.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 18/7

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TNHH Du Lịch INTOUR

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## Bảo Huyền



----------


## minhnghiabui

Chương trình tour xuất phát từ tp Yên Bái, được thiết kế dành cho các bạn muốn tiết kiệm thời gian, sức lực bằng việc đi oto từ Hanoi- Yên bái (hoặc các tỉnh thành khác) vì nhờ có đường cao tốc Hà nội lào cai nên quãng đường đến Yên bái hiện nay đã rất nhanh và thuận tiện. 


Cách Hà Nội khoảng 180 km, với cảnh sắc thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, không khí thoáng mát trong lành và những người dân cực thân thiện và hiếu khách, bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên ngỡ ngàng vô cùng trước vẻ đẹp của những ruộng bậc thang trải dài ngút ngàn chỉ có ở miền núi phía Bắc và màu xanh trong của bầu trời quyện với màu xanh biếc của nước hồ Thác Bà, được ví như vịnh Hạ Long trên cạn.






Không giống các tour du lịch truyền thống, đến với Yên Bái và đi cùng Zonitrip, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cực khác: Bạn sẽ được tự tay lái xe trên những cung đường uốn lượn của núi rừng Tây bắc, vượt qua tứ đại đỉnh đèo Khau Phạ, đến với vùng đất của xôi nếp nương Tú lệ, đến những bản làng người Mông, Người Thái..nép mình dưới những thửa ruộng bậc thang của Mù cang chải, được tự tay chuẩn bị BBQ cho chuyến picnic trên Hồ Thác Bà, được bơi lội thoải mái, có cơ hội và thời gian, bạn sẽ được tự tay chèo thuyền tay và bắt cá cùng người dân địa phương…Tất cả, tất cả sẽ đem lại cho bạn những trải nghiệm không thể nào quên. 




*Lịch trình:
*
•    Ngày 0: Hanoi-Tp Yen Bai
Có mặt tại TP Yên Bái vào tối, đêm hoặc rạng sáng ngày 1 
•    Ngày 1:  Tp Yen Bai – Nghĩa Lộ - Tú Lệ - Mù Cang Chải – Tp Yên Bái (260km)
•    Ngày 2 :  Tp Yên Bái – hồ Thác Bà (13km)
Chiều ngày 2: Trở về HN 


*2. Chi phí:*
* -950.000*vnđ /người cho nhóm* 3-5* người
*- 780.000*vnđ / người cho nhóm *6* người trở lên


* Bao gồm:*
• Local guide nhiệt tình, trách nhiệm, hỗ trợ tốt 
• 03 bữa chính (1 bữa nướng đi picnic)  + 02 bữa sáng +  01 Ngủ đêm 
• Thuê xe máy từ tp Yên Bái
• Thuyền tham quan hồ Thác bà, picnic trên đảo, bơi lội


*Không bao gồm*
• Vé xe HN- Yên Bái
•  Xăng xe
•  Các dịch vụ phát sinh, chi tiêu cá nhân.. 


*3. Chương trình chi tiết*
Ngày 1: Khám phá ruộng bậc thang Mù Cang Chải 
7.00 xuất phát từ tp Yên Bái, thẳng tiến vào Nghĩa Lộ, Tú lệ. Nghỉ trưa ăn trưa tạ Nghĩa Lộ hoặc Tú lệ (phụ thuộc vào thực tế).
Qua đèo Khau Phạ ( 1 trong tứ đại đỉnh đèo ở miền Bắc), vào bản Lìm Mông, Lìm Thái (nơi có góc nhìn xuống những thửa ruộng bậc thang mênh mông)
Đến Mù Cang chải, có thể vào thăm và chụp ảnh bản La Pán Tẩn, chế cù nha…thưởng ngoạn hững thửa ruộng bậc thang hùng vĩ nhất do chính bàn tay con người tạo ra.
15h00: Xuất phát quay về lại tp Yên Bái 
Khoảng 19-20h: Có mặt tại tp, ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi, tham quan tp về đêm


Ngày 2: Picnic trên đảo giữa hồ Thác Bà

7h: Ăn sáng. Chuẩn bị đồ cho chuyến picnic trưa.
8h: Xuất phát vào hồ, Hồ Thác Bà với hàng ngàn đồi đảo trên hồ, đây là một trong ba hồ nước nhân tạo rộng nhất Việt Nam, được hình thành khi xây dựng nhà máy thủy điện Thác Bà. 


Sau đó thuê thuyền ra đảo, bơi lội, nướng BBQ, picnic…


Chiều: Bắt xe về HN.    


(*)Khách hàng có thể thay đổi lịch trình cho phù hợp với yêu cầu.


    Thông tin liên hệ đặt tour, dịch vụ
Phòng kinh doanh website: zonitrip.com
Ms Bùi Thị Minh Nghĩa
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/minhnghiabui.travel
Mobile: 0168 992 7861
Email: info@zonitrip.com

----------


## tourdimientay

*Giá tour Mũi Né 3 ngày 2 đêm,  Liên hệ: 0915067968  * 

*Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn*
*Giá tour người lớn
*
*Giá tour trẻ em 4 - 11 tuổi
*

*Resort 3 sao* *2k/p*
*2.568.000 đ/k*
*1.926.000 đ/k*

*Resort 4 sao* *2k/p*
*3.168.000 đ/k*
*2.376.000 đ/k*

*Lịch khởi hành*
*Khởi hành thứ 3, 5, 7 hàng tuần*


*GIÁ TOUR MŨI NÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh chất lượng cao đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình
- Khách sạn: 2 đêm tại resort tiêu chuẩn 3 sao - 4 sao gần biển Mũi Né (2 khách/phòng)
- Ăn uống: 03 bữa ăn sáng (2 bữa ăn tại khách sạn), 3 bữa trưa + 2 bữa tối 
- Xe tham quan tại Mũi Né, Hướng dẫn viên theo đoàn suốt tuyến
- Phí tham quan: Bao gồm vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan trong chương trình
- Dịch vụ: Nước suối trên xe, tắm hồ bơi miễn phí tại resort.
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
Cáp treo lên Núi Tà Cú, Chi phí ăn uống ngoài chương trình, giặt ủi điện thoại, các trò chơi trên biển,...
*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: Mua 01 vé bằng người lớn. Trẻ em từ 04 - 11 tuổi: Mua 75% vé
Trẻ em dưới 04 tuổi: Gia đình tự lo cho bé. 2 người lớn chỉ kèm 01 trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi trẻ phải mua nửa vé.

----------

